# Kent Spring meet up - March 2013 - Chart Hills



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

How's about this;
Chart Hills. Tuesday March 19th, first tee off 10.50 - coffee and bacon roll, round of golf, then one course meal after, for just Â£49. If you haven't already played it, you'll love it. Need to get firm numbers. Have provisionally talked about 24 so get in early as it'll be a popular one...
Names to date (cut and paste to join in)
​1. Sandy​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian tbc
6. JustOne
7. Mashley​


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Sandy
​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian tbc
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8.G1BB0
​

​


----------



## RichardC (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...​1. Sandy​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC

Moved from the other thread ​


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go on then. It's only money, and you can't take it with you.


----------



## TXL (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Sandy
​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
​


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Go on then. It's only money, and you can't take it with you.
		
Click to expand...

as was said on the radio earlier, we are only guests on this planet for a short while :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in 100%


----------



## Leftie (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Sandy

2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Leftie

Shrouds don't have pockets :mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheers leftie, love you too


----------



## Leftie (Dec 3, 2012)

Better reserve a place for Smiffy - He'll be desperate for a game by then.  :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry OS

1. Sandy

2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd so like to play this one but adding fuel costs on it becomes a bit more costly, anybody in the Midlands fancy car sharing?


----------



## Leftie (Dec 3, 2012)

Crow

It's a heck of a round trip for 1 round.  If you would like to make it a 2 day event with/without a travelling companion (? Gary), I'm quite happy to sign in up to 3 people at my club, Sundridge Park, on the Wednesday morning.  If more people want to join us then I can get another member to sign in 3 more.

There are a couple of Travel Lodges fairly close to the club.


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 3, 2012)

yes please!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Crow

It's a heck of a round trip for 1 round.  If you would like to make it a 2 day event with/without a travelling companion (? Gary), I'm quite happy to sign in up to 3 people at my club, Sundridge Park, on the Wednesday morning.  If more people want to join us then I can get another member to sign in 3 more.

There are a couple of Travel Lodges fairly close to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Well I am quite nearby but if there is a chance of a game at Sundridge Park then I would love to....


----------



## Leftie (Dec 4, 2012)

Noted Scott :thup:

Never a problem to sign 3 Forumers in.


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy

2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie 

I'm most definitely coming to the next one 100% even if it means taking day off work before so no little chav gets within 100 miles of me to risk any chance of missing out this time


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie,

Thank you so much - does that include Bratty? :mmm:


----------



## cookelad (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy

2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie 
14. Fader


----------



## Crow (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Crow

It's a heck of a round trip for 1 round.  If you would like to make it a 2 day event with/without a travelling companion (? Gary), I'm quite happy to sign in up to 3 people at my club, Sundridge Park, on the Wednesday morning.  If more people want to join us then I can get another member to sign in 3 more.

There are a couple of Travel Lodges fairly close to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the offer Leftie, however, after looking at my remaining holidays to the end of March (1 day!) I think I'm going to have to pull out of the whole thing as I can't be sure I won't need that 1 day for something else.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 4, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Leftie,

Thank you so much - does that include Bratty? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Scott.

I've never yet been "Modded" or received an infraction on this Forum but I've a feeling that my post immediately following this one might be my first.


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Crow

It's a heck of a round trip for 1 round.  If you would like to make it a 2 day event with/without a travelling companion (? Gary), I'm quite happy to sign in up to 3 people at my club, Sundridge Park, on the Wednesday morning.  If more people want to join us then I can get another member to sign in 3 more.

There are a couple of Travel Lodges fairly close to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Am I included in this offer Roger. Seem to remember you 'owe' me a game at Sundridge.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie 
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.​


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2012)

Can you put me down Sandy. Hopefully I can get a game with Roger on the Wednesday.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Am I included in this offer Roger. Seem to remember you 'owe' me a game at Sundridge.
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you and Captain Smiffy to sort out your diaries for the games at your and my gaff.

You know you have an open invitation for a game at Sundridge Park when you are in the area (as have _most_&#8203; Forumers).


----------



## Sandy (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy​2. ChrisD​3. Cookelad.​4. Scott​5. Dorian​6. JustOne​7. Mashley​8. G1BB0​9. RichardC​10. Murph​11.TXL​12. Oddsocks​13. Leftie ​14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
(filling up fast...looking at 24 max unless Chart Hills can allocate us more tee time)  ​


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 4, 2012)

Can you put me on the list too. Played the course a long time ago and it is well worth a repeat visit!


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Still waiting for you and Captain Smiffy to sort out your diaries for the games at your and my gaff.

You know you have an open invitation for a game at Sundridge Park when you are in the area (as have _most_&#8203; Forumers).
		
Click to expand...

I am waiting for Rob to come out of retirement. Perhaps you could pencil in the Wednesday though, and I will find some accomodation for Tuesday night.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			You know you have an open invitation for a game at Sundridge Park when you are in the area (as have _most_&#8203; Forumers).
		
Click to expand...


Hi Leftie, am I included in the "most" ?


----------



## Leftie (Dec 4, 2012)

Pencilled in Richard :thup:


I'm always open to bribery Chris


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Pencilled in Richard :thup:


I'm always open to bribery Chris 

Click to expand...

Thanks Roger.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy

2. ChrisD

3. Cookelad.

4. Scott

5. Dorian

6. JustOne

7. Mashley

8. G1BB0

9. RichardC

10. Murph

11.TXL

12. Oddsocks

13. Leftie

14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY


----------



## RichardC (Dec 4, 2012)

Sandy,

If there is room could I include my father in law please. He has been to a fair few forum meets, but thinks he is to old to post on the forum


----------



## Sandy (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Arnieboy
20. Richard C's f-i-l​


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			I'm always open to bribery Chris 

Click to expand...


I do hope that you are cheap Roger!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Arnieboy
20. Richard C's f-i-l
21. Sawtooth


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Scott.

I've never yet been "Modded" or received an infraction on this Forum but I've a feeling that my post immediately following this one might be my first.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear...did I miss something?


1000th post :cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Dec 5, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Oh dear...did I miss something?


1000th post :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on your 1000th Scott.

Nope, you didn't miss anything.  I (ahem) "forgot" to post it. 

If he hasn't already been banned, he will be quite welcome.  Just keep him out of earshot of the clubhouse. :lol:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Congrats on your 1000th Scott.

Nope, you didn't miss anything.  I (ahem) "forgot" to post it. 

If he hasn't already been banned, he will be quite welcome.  Just keep him out of earshot of the clubhouse. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2012)

Just confirmation that I will be coming out of retirement for this one.
Thanks for putting my name forward Roger, and thanks to Sandy for the invite.
Love Chart Hills, it's a shame that Homer hasn't got his name down for it.
It would be the ideal venue for "clash of the titans" lol!!
Rob xx


----------



## Sandy (Dec 6, 2012)

Great news Smiffy...I have no idea what you mean about Homer but I'll leave you to get that sorted. We're close to full numbers so if anyone else wants to jump in then be quick or its the reserve list....
I have just had a lovely day at Cinque Ports at Deal in a Pro Am event with one of the Assistants from Etchinghill - Sophie - the only ladies team - lots of fun and we won.  I had forgotten how much I like Cinque Ports.  We need to put it on the Tour schedue next year please?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

clash of the tight 'uns more like


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Great news Smiffy...I have no idea what you mean about Homer but I'll leave you to get that sorted. We're close to full numbers so if anyone else wants to jump in then be quick or its the reserve list....
I have just had a lovely day at Cinque Ports at Deal in a Pro Am event with one of the Assistants from Etchinghill - Sophie - the only ladies team - lots of fun and we won.  I had forgotten how much I like Cinque Ports.  We need to put it on the Tour schedue next year please?
		
Click to expand...


Well done Sandy (and Sophie) on the win. I agree Cinque Ports is good and so is Littlestone so we should try and  play at least one next year.


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			It would be the ideal venue for "clash of the titans"
		
Click to expand...

 Did you hit the a and n keys by mistake old boy ?:mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2012)

richart said:



			Did you hit the a and n keys by mistake old boy ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Like it!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 7, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Leftie,

Thank you so much - does that include Bratty? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			Scott.

I've never yet been "Modded" or received an infraction on this Forum but I've a feeling that my post immediately following this one might be my first.
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			Nope, you didn't miss anything.  I (ahem) "forgot" to post it. 

If he hasn't already been banned, he will be quite welcome.  Just keep him out of earshot of the clubhouse. :lol:
		
Click to expand...




Scottjd1 said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, you go on hols for 10 days, and the scandalous things that are posted ...! 

Unfortunately, I've too much going on already in March, in preparation for the most hilarious captaincy at Westerham ever!

Shame, as I'd have loved to played Sundridge and Chart Hills. Although I only had an invite to Chart Hills, of course! Eh, Rog!!!


----------



## Sandy (Dec 12, 2012)

I've confirmed the date with Chart as we've got good numbers for the day - room for three more if anyone wants to sign up now - Tuesday March 19th, details in first post. Chart was interesting today - when we teed off it was -5. Golf was a cross between pinball and skimming pebbles Surprisingly good fun once you got your head round it.
Deposits sometime in the New Year when Chart let me have the paperwork.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Sandy
 can a mate of mine take one of the remaining spots please?
Nice guy, plays off 10.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 6, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Sandy
 can a mate of mine take one of the remaining spots please?
Nice guy, plays off 10.


Click to expand...

Yep Smiffy I'll put Norman on the list.
Any more takers?  I'll tot numbers up later and check with Chart about deposits.


----------



## teegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Yep Smiffy I'll put Norman on the list.
Any more takers?  I'll tot numbers up later and check with Chart about deposits.
		
Click to expand...

I know this has been out for a while, but if there were room for a small one that would be very exciting.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 6, 2013)

Majorly tempted... already got 5 individual days off work in March plus the bank hols though.... might have to be a "working from home" day.... 

Are there Spaces left?


----------



## LIG (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes please! I'm in!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 6, 2013)

Did I have my name down for this


----------



## Sandy (Feb 6, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Arnieboy
20. Richard C's f-i-l
21. Sawtooth
22. Norman (Smiffy's mate)
23. Teegirl
24. Sybez
1st reserve  LIG


If anyone's unable to play now can they say asap to free up potential spaces and I'll ask for deposits next week - ta! Also need to check whether Dorian has got around to a game - tough with all the weather we've been having...


----------



## teegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Awsome 

Love it when a plan comes together.......:whoo:


----------



## Sybez (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry guys I better not. Next time. Thanks


----------



## LIG (Feb 6, 2013)

Sybez said:



			Sorry guys I better not. Next time. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Edit: What I meant to say was.... sorry to hear that Sybez!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 7, 2013)

If there are any spaces that need filling I'm up for it! I'm newish to the forum so I hadn't seen this. I'm free that week and I'm only in Ramsgate.
P.S. It's my birthday that day and the other half has given me the all clear!!!!! I can annoy her for the rest of the week!!! Unless I can think of anywhere else to play :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Arnieboy
20. Richard C's f-i-l
21. Sawtooth
22. Norman (Smiffy's mate)
23. Teegirl
24.LIG
1st reserve Moquillo (or maybe we can get an extra space - I'll see)


*If anyone's unable to play now can they say asap* to free up potential spaces and I'll ask for deposits next week - ta! Also need to check whether Dorian has got around to a game - tough with all the weather we've been having...


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for putting me in as reserve Sandy. If anyone has to drop out I can fill the space no problem!
Cheers


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am out, thought I had already withdrew, apologies Sandy. Only just back playing tomoz and funds are tight also so can't do any away days for sometime


----------



## Sandy (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. moquillo
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Arnieboy
20. Richard C's f-i-l
21. Sawtooth
22. Norman (Smiffy's mate)
23. Teegirl
24.LIG

Moquillo in replacing G1BBO (shame you can't make it) - I'll be messaging everyone re deposits this week and getting food choices...


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry Sandy, I will have to drop out due to work commitments.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Sandy, 

Thanks for organising this but I'm sorry to have to pull out. With a baby on the way and moving house I'm already in the dog house for spending Â£100+ on the Woburn trip. Another Â£50 odd won't be fair. If I can afford it nearer the time I might try and get a last minute entry. 

Sorry, Ash.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 24, 2013)

No probs Ash and Arnieboy, I'll amend the list - frees up a couple of places if anyone wants to jump in...
I'll message everyone left on the list later today with some bank details to send the deposit to, and asking about any veggie options for the meal (bacon roll before, ham egg and chips after is the plan). 
Chart pretty soggy at the moment, carry only, but hopefully a month will make a difference.
People can call me at GoKart if there are any probs/questions. 
Sandy


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandy said:



			No probs Ash and Arnieboy, I'll amend the list - frees up a couple of places if anyone wants to jump in...
I'll message everyone left on the list later today with some bank details to send the deposit to, and asking about any veggie options for the meal (bacon roll before, ham egg and chips after is the plan). 
Chart pretty soggy at the moment, carry only, but hopefully a month will make a difference.
People can call me at GoKart if there are any probs/questions. 
Sandy
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this if there is a spare spot sandy


----------



## Sandy (Feb 24, 2013)

therod said:



			I'd be up for this if there is a spare spot sandy
		
Click to expand...

ok, you're in!


----------



## Sandy (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. therod
8. moquillo
9. RichardC
10. Murph
11.TXL
12. Oddsocks
13. Leftie
14. Fader
15. Jimbooo
16. Smiffy without a doubt.
17.Richart
18.GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
19. Richard C's f-i-l
20. Sawtooth
21. Norman (Smiffy's mate)
22. Teegirl
23.LIG


----------



## Sandy (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok sorry I'm a numpty - just sent a pm to all of you - the acc no should be  012148905


----------



## LIG (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Ok sorry I'm a numpty - just sent a pm to all of you - the acc no should be  012148905
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that one digit too many Sandy? 

Edit: Assume we leave out the first ZERO. 

Re-edit: DON'T assume anything!  ASS U  ME!!! 

Sandy, you'll need to reconfirm as 9 digits is too many!


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandy can you put me down for this please.  Looks like a fantastic course!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 25, 2013)

im going to have to pull out sandy sorry, played my first round in 8 weeks yesterday, third hole i twisted my knee and have ligament damage of some kind and cant even walk. dont want to commit incase its not healed fully by then


----------



## TXL (Feb 25, 2013)

LIG said:



			Isn't that one digit too many Sandy? 

Edit: Assume we leave out the first ZERO. 

Re-edit: DON'T assume anything!  ASS U  ME!!! 

Sandy, you'll need to reconfirm as 9 digits is too many!
		
Click to expand...

This is what Sandy sent me in a pm:   02148905    It worked for me, but then again, maybe someone else at the bank has a few extra pennies in their account now


----------



## Sandy (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, Hooker's in Whacker's out.  That just sounds so wrong...

02148905 is right. I blame the Bovril.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just paid in full Sandy. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone! See you there!


----------



## Hooker (Feb 25, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Ok, Hooker's in Whacker's out.  That just sounds so wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should change my handle to GOLF_BALL_hooker


----------



## Fader (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Up Sandy only just got your PM had to many in the inbox so had to have a clear out.

When do you need the money by mate as my online banking gone to cock, will have a word with HID to get her to transfer on my behalf


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 26, 2013)

Fader said:



			Hey Up Sandy only just got your PM had to many in the inbox so had to have a clear out.

When do you need the money by mate as my online banking gone to cock, will have a word with HID to get her to transfer on my behalf
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to an area manager that can't sorry himself out I've got to drop out, I'm on IT/IIPAD training either the day before or this day and the twonk, can't tell me which it is until closer to the date, in he's own words " likely to be the week before "


----------



## Sandy (Feb 26, 2013)

Fader - no panic, send a cheque to GoKart if that's easier made payable to S Catford - 
that's a shame Oddsocks. I'll cross you off for the moment but let me know when you know if you can make it, we may be able to get you in anyway. It's just important that I know what our minimum numbers are. I haven't heard back from lots of people...can you guys check your inboxes and confirm all ok. Otherwise I'll have to cut the booking back to just include definite confirmations.


----------



## Jimbooo (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't received a PM Sandy.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 27, 2013)

re -sending now   Weird.  Some people's inboxes were full though...


----------



## TXL (Feb 27, 2013)

Sandy,

Might be useful if you could post an updated list with who has paid, could act as a reminder.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 27, 2013)

Sandy, I am a definite..... going to Ireland today, back on Monday :thup:


----------



## Sandy (Feb 27, 2013)

TXL said:



			Sandy,

Might be useful if you could post an updated list with who has paid, could act as a reminder.  

Click to expand...

payments and confirmations so far;

deposit;
the rod
paid in full;
Moquillo
Leftie
TXL
Murph
Wheatley (not sure forum name)
Richart

Confirmed and sorting;
Smiffy and Norman
JustOne
Hooker


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 27, 2013)

payments and confirmations so far;

deposit;
 the rod
 paid in full;
 Moquillo
 Leftie
 TXL
 Murph
 Sawtooth
 Richart

Confirmed and sorting;
 Smiffy and Norman
 JustOne
 Hooker


----------



## cookelad (Feb 27, 2013)

Just waiting for my day off to be approved - some joker's gone and booked the monthly board meeting for the 20th my work towards it should be done by the 19th - hopefully nobody'll put 2 and 2 together and think "better keep Adam in the office just in case!"


----------



## Fader (Feb 27, 2013)

The cheque has been sent Sandy. Top man sorting this out looking forward to it especially after my epic fail in not making Princes


----------



## LIG (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a definite, Sandy!


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2013)

Fader said:



			The cheque has been sent Sandy. Top man sorting this out looking forward to it especially after my epic fail in not making Princes
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure Sandy will be too pleased at being called a top man.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Not sure Sandy will be too pleased at being called a top man.

Click to expand...

I can vouch for the fact she is infact a top lady !!:thup:

I don't think any man could have carried off the pink trews at Blackmoor


----------



## teegirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Sandy,

money transferred today, hope it worked ok said it had gone somewhere......

Thanks for your organising this, looking forward to meeting up with some old and new forumer's   :clap:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

How is smiffy going to play if he has sold his sticks?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			How is smiffy going to play if he has sold his sticks?
		
Click to expand...

He using a carp rod and a ball of bait. He'll probably win!!


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2013)

therod said:



			He using a carp rod and a ball of bait.* He'll probably win!!*

Click to expand...

First prize is some Galoshes...















... Ladies...











... size zero.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 28, 2013)

All signed off (now keeping my mouth shut about proximity to board meeting!) 

Money's been transferred to your account Sandy!


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just got back from a round at Chart Hills awesome place.  Not quite as good as London club or Celtic manor, only other top courses in UK i have played, but well worth $40 with breakie seems a bargain.  Enjoy your game.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2013)

Any news on the electric trolley issue please Sandy or would you like me to ring them?


----------



## LIG (Mar 2, 2013)

Following a reminder on the Woburn thread, I'm just about to load up the course on the GPS.

Does anyone know if there have been changes made to the course and how recently?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2013)

LIG said:



			Following a reminder on the Woburn thread, I'm just about to load up the course on the GPS.

Does anyone know if there have been changes made to the course and how recently?
		
Click to expand...


If there hasn't been already, me and my wedge will be taking care of the changes needed!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sandy, if in the next couple of weeks i can squeeze the money out of my budget would I be able to join in? Is there an odd amount, enough tee times to just let you know the week before? 

Ash.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			How is smiffy going to play if he has sold his sticks?
		
Click to expand...

It said my stuff was for sale, not that it had been sold. And I've got more than one set of sticks.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			It said my stuff was for sale, not that it had been sold. And I've got more than one set of sticks.


Click to expand...

Ah .......... But have you got more than one set of poncy iron head covers?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Ah .......... But have you got more than one set of poncy iron head covers?  

Click to expand...

Gave them to the wife


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Gave them to the wife


Click to expand...



............ And I thought you liked the woman!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Sandy, if in the next couple of weeks i can squeeze the money out of my budget would I be able to join in? Is there an odd amount, enough tee times to just let you know the week before? 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

The numbers are still a wee bit up in the air as I haven't heard from everybody :-(

But I'm sure we can sort something. Just tell me as soon as you know either way ok?


----------



## Sandy (Mar 4, 2013)

ok this is how we stand at the mo;
Paid deposit/in full;

The Rod
Moquillo
Leftie
TXL
Murph
Sawtooth
Richart
Cookelad
Dost GMS  (who is this pls?)
Machin
Sandy 

Confirmed and payment happening;
Smiffy
Norman (Smiffy's mate)
JustOne
Scott
Chris D                                       (16 players)

Richard C's f-i-l depends on buggy/trolley situation, so maybe  (16 +1) 

Need to hear from; 
Dorian
Fader
Jimbooo
Teegirl
LIG

And maybe -  Ash.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimboooo - you're inbox is too full - have a clear out!


----------



## TXL (Mar 4, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Dost GMS  (who is this pls?)
		
Click to expand...

Have a feeling that is LIG.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 4, 2013)

TXL said:



			Have a feeling that is LIG.
		
Click to expand...

maybe - and I need to figure out Machin too?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Sandy, Will have to withdraw as i Have a nasty illness and off work so now need to work that day.

Apologies and have agreat day everyone.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 4, 2013)

Fader said:



			The cheque has been sent Sandy. Top man sorting this out looking forward to it especially after my epic fail in not making Princes
		
Click to expand...

Fader has been in contact, and I thought I saw a post from teegirl recently too!


----------



## TXL (Mar 4, 2013)

Sandy said:



			maybe - and I need to figure out Machin too?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, cannot help you with that one.


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2013)

Sandy said:



			maybe - and I need to figure out Machin too?
		
Click to expand...

 Think you will find that is Teegirl (Jan's) surname.


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 4, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Jimboooo - you're inbox is too full - have a clear out!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I had no idea... thanks forum for alerting me (not!)

Emptied now


----------



## Sandy (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, we're nearly there...
Paid deposit/in full;

The Rod
Moquillo
Leftie
TXL
Murph
Sawtooth
Richart
Cookelad
LIG
Teegirl
Sandy 

Confirmed and payment happening;
Smiffy
Norman (Smiffy's mate)
JustOne
Chris D
Fader    (16) 

Richard C's f-i-l depends on buggy/trolley situation, so maybe (16 +1) 

Need to hear from; 
Dorian (I've sent him a couple of messages, maybe not coming online at the mo?  Needs to have got his cards in, which might have been tricky with it being such rubbish weather...)
Jimbooo (message above so I guess he's coming)
And maybe - Ash.

So we're looking at 18-20 , which is fine. I'll ask for 5 tee times.  All good....


----------



## teegirl (Mar 5, 2013)

Sandy said:



			maybe - and I need to figure out Machin too?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Sandy caused some confusion there but looks like you've got it all sorted with a little help....thanks Richart.

looked at the PM before checking in here.......Doh!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheque was posted first class on Monday Sandy. You should receive it today


----------



## Sandy (Mar 6, 2013)

All received Smiffy.  You're legal!


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 7, 2013)

Played the course today. A few things I would say is definitely do not go off the yellow tees. We played off the blues and the course was not too long but still a challenge. The whites are tough, your welcome to those! The yellows are 600 yards shorter than blues and IMO your not getting your monies worth.
Other than that, no metal spikes. Found that out at the start and was changing shoes 2 minutes before teeing off, leading to a first hole blob ( that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it)
Other than that, a very good track and layout. The greens were very good for the time of year. A shame that a lot of the bunkers were GUR but I got the impression that money is a little tighter than my first visit 10 years ago, so guess they only open them all up in the summer (they have enough if you have never played it before!)
Enjoy your day.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2013)

Payment sent and I also sent you a PM :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2013)

Sandy said:



			All received Smiffy.  You're legal!
		
Click to expand...

Only just


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2013)

After the hairiest drive home in the snow and ice ever this evening I just hope that the weather improves a smidge before next week!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			After the hairiest drive home in the snow and ice ever this evening I just hope that the weather improves a smidge before next week!
		
Click to expand...

Took me 2 full hours to drive the 3 miles from the showroom tonight.
Hope the weather takes a turn for the better, otherwise I'll be taking a snow check.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Took me 2 full hours to drive the 3 miles from the showroom tonight.
		
Click to expand...


I had a car like that once!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I had a car like that once! 

Click to expand...

did you buy it from Smiffy ??


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2013)

therod said:



			did you buy it from Smiffy ??
		
Click to expand...


Do I look that stoopid?

Don't answer that question


----------



## Sandy (Mar 12, 2013)

Chart had snow today so closed - will review Thursday/Friday ok?  It'll be wet if it is open, so a voluntary trolley ban will be in operation. Bring carry bags if you can (even I won't use a GoKart to give the course a bit of a rest. Nice track, deserves a bit of tlc when it's weather like this...) So I'll post an update later....I don't think it'll snow next week, looks like it'll get a bit milder, but fingers crossed...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2013)

Errr I don't have a carry bag Sandy.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Errr I don't have a carry bag Sandy.


Click to expand...

I can bring you a spare one if you like, I think I'm down to my last 5 of the things!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2013)

can we have pics of Smiffy carrying please (if he does that is)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Chart Hills. Tuesday March 19th, first tee off 10.50 - coffee and bacon roll, round of golf, then one course meal after, for just Â£49. If you haven't already played it, you'll love it. Need to get firm numbers. Have provisionally talked about 24 so get in early as it'll be a popular one...
		
Click to expand...

Any dress code for the meal after Sandy?

Also I *can't* carry, my back prevents it.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 13, 2013)

If it's anything more stringent than a voluntary trolley ban then I'll let you know asap - if you can't then that's fair enough. I've got a spare carry bag too which I can bring if needed. No dress code, all very informal. But as someone mentioned earlier, no metal spikes. First things first, lets get rid of the snow  :-(


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Sandy, did you get my PM? (from a while ago)


----------



## Sandy (Mar 14, 2013)

Chart clear of snow, course open, voluntary trolley ban.  So all good for the moment.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 14, 2013)

Sandy I just got this when trying to make a transfer to you...




			The beneficiary bank has advised that they are unable to accept this payment as the sort code/account number combination is incorrect. Please contact the person you are paying to confirm the account details
		
Click to expand...

Can you either PM me the details again or can I just pay you on the day? I'm 100% unless someone dies


----------



## teegirl (Mar 14, 2013)

3 clubs and a putter ?

Not me of course I'm tough...........


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Also I *can't* carry, my back prevents it.
		
Click to expand...

Put your clubs in Smiffy's bag, he won't mind.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I can bring you a spare one if you like, I think I'm down to my last 5 of the things!
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm sorted Murph. Thanks for the offer though mate.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 15, 2013)

Waiting for Sandy to organise the groupings now......


----------



## Sandy (Mar 15, 2013)

Final arrangements;
At the moment there is no trolley ban. If we get lots of rain again between now and Tuesday there may be a voluntary ban imposed again. Still no buggies though. 
Meet at 10 for coffee and bacon rolls in the bar. You can wear golf shoes in there.
Practice balls aren't included in the price, you can get a token from the pro shop, which is just inside the main entrance.
I'm going to aim to get there about 9 cos I like to practice first. 
First tee time is 11.00 off the 1st, we'll play mostly in fours. At the moment we have 18/19 players.
Ham, egg and chips after. No need to change, We can all eat together. If anyone's in a real dash we can ask for theirs early.
There's a very good halfway house; quite often chilli, soup, good sarnies. Course is timed at 4.5 hours for fourballs so can come in handy. 
I propose an individual stableford, full h/cap - if that sounds alright? Birdie sweep too if anyone fancies. We can sort that out over coffee. Please will someone do the cards for me?
I'll do the start sheet at the weekend. 
Guess I better find some GoKarty prizes! 
(practice your sand shots gentlemen...)


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 15, 2013)

I can do the cards for you Sandy. My first forum meet so I'd better make myself useful. I'll be there about 9 too.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 15, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I can do the cards for you Sandy. My first forum meet so I'd better make myself useful. I'll be there about 9 too.
		
Click to expand...

I'll either be there at 9 or 10.30 depending how easy it is getting out of London at 8am!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ditto for me, 0700, or lunch time!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 15, 2013)

I will be leaving home at 9 and should be there at 9.15


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2013)

RichardC said:



			I will be leaving home at 9 and should be there at 9.15 

Click to expand...

 If you ask nicely Richard I am sure Sandy will put you out last.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 15, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Course is timed at 4.5 hours for fourballs so can come in handy.
		
Click to expand...


Jeeeezus... Smiffy can't even stand up for that long!


----------



## LIG (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking forward to this, even if we don't have a blinding, hot, sunny day! 


When I step onto the 1st tee I will not have touched a club for over two weeks. To my playing partners I say, "Please bring your ball-finding skills with you!" :mmm:





Err, Sandy..... how early will they let us onto the practice ground? First light??


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2013)

LIG said:



			When I step onto the 1st tee I will not have touched a club for over two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

5 months for me


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 16, 2013)

I went to the driving range yesterday to see if I could find my swing. I found it eventually ( well something resembling it) and today I ache in places I forgot I had. Haha


----------



## cookelad (Mar 18, 2013)

What's the score with the course being closed, are we going to be alright for tomorrow?


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

URGENT   URGENT  URGENT
Chart had a deluge of rain last night with the result that the course is now flooded and closed. Tomorrow, even if the course is open, there will definitely be a trolley ban so carrying only. 
I've talked to them and I've cancelled the formal meet, as no doubt we'll have quite a few people drop out with the uncertainty of it all. If the course is open and a few people want to roll up for a game then I'm happy to do that. We can still go out and book food as we need. I don't know precisely what we'll be charged as a green fee but I'm sure they'll be reasonable.
So shall I work out an alternative day later in the year, maybe September when playing schedules slow down a bit, and you can each email me directly as to whether that's going to suit you, and how you'd like your refund to be paid back to you?   sandy@gokart.co.uk

It's a shame. Plan for tomorrow for the foolhardy - turn up ready to play about 11 anyhow. Check the Chart Hills website first for course update   http://www.charthills.co.uk  I'll be there from about 9.30 if there's any chance of playing.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2013)

That is my worry, especially given a two hour drive. I will have to set out early to get over the bridge. I won't know the course status til I get there. Forecast looks pretty bad too. It could easily close whilst we are playing! 

Flipping weather.

Just read sandy's post. I'm out. Sorry. 

Will email re money. Thanks.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry about that after all that you have done Sandy - thanks anyway!

Are there any other suggestions as to where to play?

Preferably a course that will allow trolleys ( mine is hollow tining this week)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess you'll need a sandy course that drains well. 

How about Pedham Place, inland links apparently drains well. 
Lydd will be dry! ha ha
Littlestone, expensive but will be playable, poss to late to get a tee time. 

Not sure what other parklands will be in good condition?


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm checking out Pedham now. Easy to get to. Played the short course last Friday. Fair enough it was wet but very playable (nice few little holes just to give your irons a work out, I like it...)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Sandy, I know no one has died but I can't carry, was really looking forward to (hoping for) a playable course.
As soon as you can rearrange then please put me on the list as it's a course I really want to play.

James.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a shame Sandy. Two hour drive for me as well, so will wait until you rearrange to play Chart Hills. Bloody weather !!!!!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2013)

Shame about tomorrow Sandy thanks for all your efforts.

I'll definitely be up for playing it another time.


----------



## LIG (Mar 18, 2013)

Shame about tomorrow but I'd've had to pull out as well if it were carry only, as I tweaked my back.....bending over to pick up some cutlery this morning.  

Hour and a half drive for me too so "I'm out!". 
Don't know what I'll be doing come September!
Thanks for all your efforts anyway, Sandy!


----------



## teegirl (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your effort Sandy, English golf in March could have been dry and 15* !!

Still travelling down tomorrow but probably not worth starting at 5.30am.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I guess you'll need a sandy course that drains well. 

How about Pedham Place, inland links apparently drains well. 
Lydd will be dry! ha ha
Littlestone, expensive but will be playable, poss to late to get a tee time. 

Not sure what other parklands will be in good condition?
		
Click to expand...

Ok got a price from Pedham Â£31.50 - bacon roll and coffee, round of golf and one course meal after - no trolley bans (ever) (no buggies though). Different from Chart but a chance to play if anyone wants. It does drain well there so it's as dry as we'll get unless we head to the coast. Also pretty easy to get to.  
Numbers?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Ok got a price from Pedham Â£31.50 - bacon roll and coffee, round of golf and one course meal after - no trolley bans (ever) (no buggies though). Different from Chart but a chance to play if anyone wants. It does drain well there so it's as dry as we'll get unless we head to the coast. Also pretty easy to get to.  
Numbers?
		
Click to expand...


Include me in Sandy, thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Include me in Sandy, thanks for your efforts!
		
Click to expand...

1.Sandy
2. Chris D


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2013)

Sandy said:



			1.Sandy
2. Chris D
		
Click to expand...



Thats it then - matchplay and you give me full handicap allowance!


----------



## TXL (Mar 18, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Chris D
3. TXL

What time do you want to meet up?


----------



## RichardC (Mar 18, 2013)

Me too please.

Thanks for all the planning Sandy.

1. Sandy
2. Chris D
3. TXL
4. RichardC


----------



## Leftie (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the PM and heads up Sandy.

Great shame about Chart Hills, particularly after all your excellent work and planning.  Let's hope that it can be re-arranged later in the year. 

I'm quite happy to play Pedham tomorrow instead and have added my name to the list below but if no one else wants to come along, I'm happy to drop out so you have a 4 ball rather than a 2 and a 3. 


1. Sandy
2. Chris D
3. TXL
4. RichardC
5. Leftie


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

We've got some tee times put by for us so room for more too, just in case.  Some people's mailboxes are full, so I'm having trouble messaging everyone...Just hope nobody turns up at Chart without checking here!  First Pedham tee time is 11.22 so the same sort of schedule. The range there is really nice if you have time for a warm up. Going to be another waterproof day though I reckon...
To the others who haven't seen this yet - either pm or email me to let me know that you're not going to turn up at Chart! sandy@gokart.co.uk
I'll sort out an alternative date for Chart soon as poss...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I can't make this Sandy. Next time a chart hills though!


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 18, 2013)

I can do Pedham too.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry Sandy. Appreciate you sorting out something else at short notice but won't be able to make Pedham.
Don't know whether you want to keep my cheque and put it towards a later meet at Chart or not????
Apologies from both myself and Norman


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Sandy, can't make Pedham, good work on a replacement tho':thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry Sandy. Appreciate you sorting out something else at short notice but won't be able to make Pedham.
Don't know whether you want to keep my cheque and put it towards a later meet at Chart or not????
Apologies from both myself and Norman
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Lightweight!!  

Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Chris D
3. TXL
4. RichardC
5. Leftie
6. Jimbooo

? Moquillo and Cookelad?

 - if not we'll just play a couple of three balls first tee time 11.20, bacon roll and coffee in the bar first.  I'll be on the range before that.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2013)

It'll be a grand afternoon, lets hope for dry weather!

Cheers again Sandy


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 18, 2013)

Count me in!! Just got back from London Club. Never seen a course under so much water and still open. Everything's soaked and in the drier!!!! In for a penny in for pound. See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Hooker (Mar 18, 2013)

Sandy, i think you have forgotten to put me back on the list, I have paid in full for chart hills. Anyway I am up for Pedham as well if you don't mind having a four ball.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooker - blimey there's been so much coming and going ... I'm sorry, yes you were on the starting list for Chart but you slipped through the net today. Mondays at GoKart are pretty busy and I was doing some serious juggling. Of course there's room for you.
And that's great Moquillo...see you there too!  So now we are...
1. Sandy
2. Chris D
3. TXL
4. RichardC
5. Leftie
6. Jimbooo
7.Hooker
8. Moquillo

If any more join we can do 3 and 4 ball combos. 
Game on...


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

Sandy, it's a maybe, I had made other arrangements for the day after Chart Hills went pear-shaped. If I'm there then I'm there, if I'm not then I'm doing chores


----------



## Sandy (Mar 19, 2013)

ok  We'll expect you if we see you...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2013)

Laying in bed and contemplating a lovely day. No wind out there and dry! I hope it stays that way.

What time are you aiming to get there Sandy?


----------



## Fader (Mar 19, 2013)

Shows how little I've been online lately just had email notification about pm you sent me sandy, I was halfway to Biddenden when it came through!

Will pass on Pedham today as I played there yesterday with HIDs step dad as he's a member up there. Seeing as I'm down this way just gonna call into my place grab some brekkie and then pop into work as its on way back try earn a bit of overtime whilst being paid for a days leave at the same time.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just heard through the grapevine that there has been an accident on the M25 around Swanley way so if you are travelling I'd give yourself extra time


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Sandy, it's a maybe, I had made other arrangements for the day after Chart Hills went pear-shaped. If I'm there then I'm there, if I'm not then I'm doing chores 

Click to expand...

There is no chores... there is only golf!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Sandy.

I'm so sorry but I'm not going to make it today. I've woken up and can't turn my head. I've been waiting to see if loosens up but its not. I've even been swinging clubs in the living room. I don't want to risk putting myself out of action for a week or so.

I hope you all have a great day. Looks like the weather is going to be ok .

I hate letting people down. 

Have a good one and thanks for the opportunity.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Hi Sandy.

I'm so sorry but I'm not going to make it today. I've woken up and can't turn my head. I've been waiting to see if loosens up but its not. I've even been swinging clubs in the living room. I don't want to risk putting myself out of action for a week or so.

I hope you all have a great day. Looks like the weather is going to be ok .

I hate letting people down. 

Have a good one and thanks for the opportunity.

Cheers

Paul
		
Click to expand...


Sorry that you're not coming Paul and that you get well soon

Make sure that you put your name down for the next Kent meet !


----------



## cookelad (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry guys when Chart Hills went south I decided to cancel my day off to be used later in the year (fingers crossed) when the sun comes out! So now catching up on some filing I promised I would do in September!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks to Sandy for her exceptional organisation and sorry I could not stay for the food (not like me to turn down food )

Great game with ChrisD, Justone aka "The Medicine Man" and Leftie. The weather turned out great and was thoroughly enjoyable, also the course was in decent shape given the rain we have had. Not quite Chart Hills but great fun for a cobbled together meeting.

Now off to search on ebay for a putting game


----------



## Leftie (Mar 19, 2013)

Huge thanks to Sandy for organising an alternative venue at short notice, and for the ensuing good day out.

The course was in surprisingly good condition bearing in mind recent weather and scoring was as we have come to expect for a Forum meet ranging from 30 - 39 points.

I won't disclose the winner as I'm sure that TXL would like to talk you all through it


----------



## TXL (Mar 19, 2013)

Just made it home, tell me, why do people that have had a minor ding not move their car to the hard shoulder like the others involved!  I hate the M25.

Many thanks Sandy, you managed to sort out a replacement venue and some decent weather - top job. 

Thanks to my playing partners, James (Jimboo), Charlie (Hooker) and Sandy for a fun round. There were a few extra water hazards to avoid, but overall the course was is good shape considerring the amount of rain over the last few days.  Good to meet new folks and some old lags again, just new Justone would not be able to resist a game


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Sandy for sorting out what was a very enjoyable meet. Pedham Place was vastly different from my last visit with the Portacabins now gone and a super duper clubhouse in place and a fabulous range which showed the professionalism of the forum with everyone practicing before breakfast!

Thanks to Justone, Leftie and RichardC for a fun round and great company. Nice to meet Anthony (TXL) who obviously played superbly and to meet Hooker for the first time as well as catch up with Jimboo and Sandy, and a non playing Teegirl

Thanks all !


----------



## Sandy (Mar 19, 2013)

Good day!  Very much enjoyed the company. Hooker is a dangerous point scoring machine, Jimbooo is set for a handicap tumble and TXL hit some very very tasty shots.
Pedham played better than any of the inland courses I've been on recently. The fairways were generally just about dry enough to get a shot away without feeling like you were hitting out of a puddle. And they did look after us extremely well.  Good place.
I'm now set for an evening's putting practice.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey hey, that was fun :thup:

Nice to finally play a round with chrisd and RichardC and to see Leftie again, couldn't have wished for better company... unless strippers were available! 

Congrats to TXL for a truly excellent score, and thanks to Sandy for sticking with it and getting something organised (and bringing fair weather).. the ham was bloody lovely!!

See you all next time.... off to buy some Deer Antler spray for my back....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hey hey, that was fun :thup:

Nice to finally play a round with chrisd and RichardC and to see Leftie again, couldn't have wished for better company... unless strippers were available! 

Congrats to TXL for a truly excellent score, and thanks to Sandy for sticking with it and getting something organised (and bringing fair weather).. the ham was bloody lovely!!

See you all next time.... off to buy some Deer Antler spray for my back.... 

Click to expand...

Is that dear antler spray or deer antler spray ? - lovely pink trousers by the way James! Worth every penny of the Â£7 they cost and they matched your eyes as well as your thong (but not your viser which clashed)


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 19, 2013)

Very enjoyable day with great company!  Can't believe I've probably seen Sandy dozens of times up at Etchinghill range and never knew it, LOL.

Well played all !


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

chrisd said:



			lovely pink trousers by the way James! Worth every penny of the Â£7 they cost and they matched your eyes as well as your thong
		
Click to expand...

Best Â£7 I've ever spent on golfing attire.... and I was 'commando'


----------



## Hooker (Mar 19, 2013)

Great company, great weather, great course(well I liked it quirky and good condition), great value and met some lovely people.

I managed to scrape it round and score well though I really didn't know where the ball was going half the time as I was hitting it rubbish and nearly took out TXL and Sandy on the 3rd hole.

I lost 2nd place when my birdie putt lipped out for what would have been a gross 2, nett 0, for 5 points !!! I knew that would cost me in the end.. I was then further pushed down into 4th place after thinking I was 3rd when Justone produced his card from his (bright pink) trouser pocket after the scores were announced, gutted 

Sandy makes the game look effortless, I think I could learn a lot from players like her and thanks for organising it at short notice. TXL is a very steady player who hits a long ball, not sure about the putter though I don't think it would last very long after being helicoptered a few times . Jimbooo will be a very dangerous player once he starts playing regularly.

Great meeting the other chaps as well, it's nice to be able to chat with fellow golf addicts.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Best Â£7 I've ever spent on golfing attire.... and I was 'commando' 



Click to expand...


Toooooooooo much info.

Sorry I cancelled, as it would have been fun. Normally I would have chanced it, but given the general weather this week, and the travelling, and the 'every thing that can possibly go wrong at work at the moment' it seemed best to cancel. Jiggered I missed a good one.

Glad you all enjoyed it though. Really. I am. Honestly. For sure. No jealousy in the slightest. Nope. None. Not even a sniff.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry I missed out, but will definitely play at Chart Hills. If you want to hold onto my money until you re-arrange a date Sandy that will be fine. Glad I didn't drive all that way to see Anthony (TXL) win again though:mmm:. I can play up the road to see that !!!

Will have to console myself with a game at the Berkshire tomorrow.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately I popped out for a cigarette and must've missed the prize giving ceremony.. I believe it was Â£500 for 2nd place?


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Unfortunately I popped out for a cigarette and must've missed the prize giving ceremony.. I believe it was Â£500 for 2nd place? 

Click to expand...

Didn't you get your normal 26 points ?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Unfortunately I popped out for a cigarette and must've missed the prize giving ceremony.. I believe it was Â£500 for 2nd place? 

Click to expand...

The price you pay for smoking?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Didn't you get your normal 26 points ?

Click to expand...

Fluked my way to 36pts


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Fluked my way to 36pts 

Click to expand...

It was no fluke mate!

I didn't have my glasses and just wrote random numbers on your scorecard!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 20, 2013)

Just about to start a new thread. Chart Hills September meet. Sept 10th.  See you over there...


----------

